# Camp Walls



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I wanted to do something different at Camp Put A Drink In My Hand other than painting the walls. So I had this tin laying around and decided to repurpose it. The top is 1/4 4x8 hard wood ply, this went up first, then I ran three horizontal strips, one at floor level then mid way then at the bottom of the ply, this is what I crewed the tin to. I then ran a 2x4 across the bottom of the ply/top of the tin to act as my tin cap. I could not believe what the box stores are asking for stripping and 1/4 round so I made my own. The wide strips were ripped out of 2x12 and the thin strips and 1/4 round out of 1x4 & 1/6's I had laying around. 

Ok Tapatalk keeps crashing will try to put the pictures in latter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess we were all looking for projects to do this month and you found yours! Thanks for posting.


----------

